# How long will it take to replace a timing belt.



## LIPA (Nov 23, 2005)

Does anyone know about how long will it take to replace the timing belt and also what type of tools will I need. Thanks 

2001 Frontier V6 KC 4X4


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

LIPA said:


> Does anyone know about how long will it take to replace the timing belt and also what type of tools will I need. Thanks
> 
> 2001 Frontier V6 KC 4X4


On your vehicle? Aren't all Nissans equipped with a Timing Chain? My others were. 

I'm off to check my manual.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

it's usually an involved job, I've only owned trucks with timing chains or gears, it's usually smaller 4cyl car engines i've changed timing belts on....

on a v6 you'll have to repeat some of the work to the other head.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

AGR said:


> On your vehicle? Aren't all Nissans equipped with a Timing Chain? My others were.
> 
> I'm off to check my manual.


Yep! Like my previous Nissans, my 2005 V6 does have a timing chain. no service required. :thumbup: 

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

- Greg


----------



## LIPA (Nov 23, 2005)

on these models and year the V6 has a timing belt and the 4 bangers have a timing chain, I also have a 93 hardbody 4cyl with a timing chain, but the frontier 2001 v6 has a timing belt.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

LIPA said:


> on these models and year the V6 has a timing belt and the 4 bangers have a timing chain, I also have a 93 hardbody 4cyl with a timing chain, but the frontier 2001 v6 has a timing belt.


What year is yours that has a timing belt?

Here is an excerpt from a report on the 2005 V6:

'Like other engines in the VQ series, the new 4.0-liter version includes such advanced design features as Continuous Valve Timing Control (intake only), Nissan variable Induction Control System (NICS), Nissan Direct Ignition System (NDIS), silent timing chain, microfinished camshaft and crankshaft surfaces, molybdenum-coated pistons, resin intake manifold, digital knock control system, high capacity muffler, lightweight aluminum block and platinum-tipped spark plugs.'

And; the link...
2005 Frontier Report (V6)

- Greg :cheers:


----------



## LIPA (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a 2001 frontier V6 with a 3.3L that has a timing belt.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

LIPA said:


> I have a 2001 frontier V6 with a 3.3L that has a timing belt.


Wow. And; I thought, Nissan used chains exclusively. My 1999 Sentra SE Limited had a chain, as well (it, of course, was a 4).

'Learn something new every day! :cheers:


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Everthing nissan is sellining now is equiped with a chain.
The vg 3.3 is from an older era of engines.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

How many miles do you have on your truck?


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

LIPA said:


> Does anyone know about how long will it take to replace the timing belt and also what type of tools will I need. Thanks
> 
> 2001 Frontier V6 KC 4X4


Well with lots of experience and the luxury of air tools I can do it in about 1.5 hours in the door and back on the road. :thumbup: 

For the home mechanic without air tools I would guess around 3-4 hours provided that is all you do. However after getting started you will often find other items that need attention. The following is a list of items I recomend checking and be prepared to replace if needed:

drive belts
water pump
thermostat
cam seals
timing belt tensioner
front crank seal
radiator hoses

For timing belt only the tools you will need are rather basic, the tensioner will requir an allen wrech. Als the amount of tension to apply to the belt with the tensioner is critical. For myself I have years of experience but for you I would reccomend getting a tool for measuring belt deflection. You can probably get one from Autozone on the tool loner program. If you need to replace cam seals you will need a tool for holding the cam sprockets will loosening the bolt. The crank shaft pully can be very stuburn sometimes, though most of the time I can get it off without a puller. If you are not well mechanicaly inclined or don't have a way to make a parts run after getting started I reccomend takeing it to a shop, otherwise this could end up being a week long project.


----------

